# CF-18 crashes during MAPLE FLAG mission



## Deleted member 585 (27 May 2003)

http://www.newswire.ca/releases/May2003/26/c5798.html 



> OTTAWA, May 26 /CNW/ - 4 WING COLD LAKE - At approximately 2:20 p.m. today, a CF-18 from 416 Tactical Fighter Squadron at 4 Wing Cold Lake crashed during an Exercise MAPLE FLAG mission. The pilot is deceased.
> 
> Search and Rescue crews from 417 Squadron were immediately dispatched by CH-146 Griffon helicopter to the scene.
> 
> ...


----------

